
Ubuntu Team Needs a Cat to Replicate Important Bug - zxv
http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-team-needs-a-cat-to-replicate-important-bug-496205.shtml
======
zxv
Could a cat on the keyboard might produce things that even fuzzing might not?

My cat loves a warm laptop keyboard. Perhaps that would aid testing?

